# humminbird ice 55



## jigmanjr (Jan 18, 2011)

I just bought of these and received it yesterday. What ever happened to paper instructions? All I received was a CD I had to view on a computer. Not a problem but still a inconvenience if ask me. I have never used a flasher before this is my first one And would of loved paper cause then I could of tried out all functions of it while on lake. I did however find the part on CD instructions that said test transducer thru hole in ice comical cause I'm sure everyone has ice on water next to there computer.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Bobby, i have a book for you. Call me or i'll leave it at 5 points for you. Congrats on getting the bird.


----------



## jigmanjr (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks chaunc I'll see if still got your number and call u after I get off work


----------



## jigmanjr (Jan 18, 2011)

Took this to lake for first time yesterday. Amazing product period.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

jigmanjr said:


> Took this to lake for first time yesterday. Amazing product period.


Yes they are....


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I love my bird! Glad you do too


----------

